# Mustang Lil' Legends Child Life Vest



## Brigala (Jun 5, 2012)

Is this widely regarded as the "best" life vest for the kids in the 30-50 lb size range? My daughter is nearly two years old and weighs pretty much exactly 30 lbs. 

The best price I've found for one is $43 including shipping. Is that a good price or can I do better? 

Are there any other life vests I should be looking at too?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Brigala said:


> Is this widely regarded as the "best" life vest for the kids in the 30-50 lb size range? My daughter is nearly two years old and weighs pretty much exactly 30 lbs.
> 
> The best price I've found for one is $43 including shipping. Is that a good price or can I do better?
> 
> Are there any other life vests I should be looking at too?


Nope, that's the one. It works and is tested too. $43 sounds like a great deal. I would not use anything else. THey will right the child and get their head out of the water. Have a crotch strap and a strap to pull them up with (important because of freeboard and if on dock will be hard to get ahold of).

Go for it!!!

These pics are Lil' Legends:


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

What Dad said!!!!!!!!


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

+1.

CD has done a few write ups on them here before. Despite them not being available here in Oz, I got the Mustang distributor to order one in from Canada after doing some comparisons with what was available. We have been very happy with ours.


----------



## Brigala (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I think I'll go ahead and order it, then.


----------



## lyre (Aug 23, 2006)

Highly recommended. We are on our second lil legend. (life jacket -that is..)
At first my wife and I were concerned that our son would be uncomfortable and resist the life jacket. So, We made it putting it on a game that came with a simple rhyme. 
"first we zip, then we clip!"


----------



## Brigala (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, so far so good with the wearing it part. I tried it on to make sure it fit and then she threw a tantrum when I tried to take it off. She wore it around the house for hours.


----------



## groggy (Aug 18, 2011)

just ordered one, hope it works well.


----------



## groggy (Aug 18, 2011)

groggy said:


> just ordered one, hope it works well.


received the life vest and it fits my 30 lbs kid securely with a lot of adjustment available in either direction. he too didnt want to take it off after it was fitted, which is a good sign. i especially like the way the collar looks like it will provide some buoyancy for the his head and face, and the well placed grab handle.

I was, and still am a little torn over this type II, and the available type III which might be more useful for just swimming around, but the type II is prob safer in an COB situation, or a common fall near the dock, so im happy with it. In lieu of the type III he will just have to learn to be a great swimmer


----------



## Brigala (Jun 5, 2012)

I agree, for swimming I think a child is better off, well, learning to swim. 

We went sailing on a friend's boat for 4th of July and my daughter seemed quite comfortable in the vest. In the cockpit I just kept one hand on the handle at all times; she's young and impulsive and this was her first time sailing. My husband was a nervous wreck and didn't think holding onto the "handle" was enough, until I grabbed the handle, picked her up, swung her across the cockpit and dropped her in his lap. She thought it was just awesome.  It's extremely sturdy and is clearly designed to be able to haul a child out of the water. I'm very pleased with the construction.

I saw one other child on another boat wearing the same vest while we were at the docks. All the other kids I saw that day were wearing Type IIIs. I really felt secure with my choice. Thank you everyone for the buying advice.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Brigala said:


> IWe went sailing on a friend's boat for 4th of July and my daughter seemed quite comfortable in the vest. In the cockpit I just kept one hand on the handle at all times; she's young and impulsive and this was her first time sailing. My husband was a nervous wreck and didn't think holding onto the "handle" was enough, until I grabbed the handle, picked her up, swung her across the cockpit and dropped her in his lap. She thought it was just awesome.  It's extremely sturdy and is clearly designed to be able to haul a child out of the water. I'm very pleased with the construction.


The handle is also handy for lifting them in and out of the dinghy on boats without swim platforms( ours). The first time we did that at the back of a friends boat we got some strange looks 

We have had her in the water in the jacket(with me) and wife trialled lifting her up out of the water, works a charm as well.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Brigala said:


> I agree, for swimming I think a child is better off, well, learning to swim.
> 
> We went sailing on a friend's boat for 4th of July and my daughter seemed quite comfortable in the vest. In the cockpit I just kept one hand on the handle at all times; she's young and impulsive and this was her first time sailing. My husband was a nervous wreck and didn't think holding onto the "handle" was enough, until I grabbed the handle, picked her up, swung her across the cockpit and dropped her in his lap. She thought it was just awesome.  It's extremely sturdy and is clearly designed to be able to haul a child out of the water. I'm very pleased with the construction.
> 
> I saw one other child on another boat wearing the same vest while we were at the docks. All the other kids I saw that day were wearing Type IIIs. I really felt secure with my choice. Thank you everyone for the buying advice.


Glad you like it. THey make great stuff. WHen it comes to the kiddos, we don't skimp either!!

Brian


----------



## engineer_sailor (Aug 27, 2011)

Great jacket. A little bulky when they are on the small end of the size range but they get used to it quickly. For swimming at anchor our toddler loves his "puddle jumper". It essentially foam swimmies attached to a foam chest strap. It allows them to change their orientation in the water and practice swimming. It also counts a Type III when worn but I wouldn't use it as a primary floatation device.


----------

